# Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson's The Towers of Midnight



## lordrand11 (Nov 10, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone has read this book or any in his series? How is/was it? Did you like it? Did Mat rescue Moiraine? Jeez so many questions.


----------



## Gariscus (Nov 11, 2010)

What? Towers of Midnight is finally out... I can't believe it. Finally. *orders it* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've read all of the Wheel of Time books. They are some of the best books in the fantasy genre.


----------



## lordrand11 (Nov 12, 2010)

i completely concur. lol im sad there's only one post-er on here. the book is awesome so far im on chapter 44 right now and almost through with it.


----------



## lordrand11 (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, After spending the last two days reading this book, I'd have to say that i was thoroughly impressed with the way sanderson fleshed out the characters. to all who are robert jordan fans. check this book out its freaking awesome. to all who have never even heard of the man. Enjoy the series if you ever do pick it up. Very marvelous and Very imaginative.


----------



## lordrand11 (Nov 19, 2010)

Are there any fans of Robert Jordan on GBATemp other than Gariscus


----------



## Gariscus (Nov 19, 2010)

I doubt there is. Perhaps the size of the books scares them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just noticed your user name.


----------



## Damian666 (Nov 19, 2010)

i like them, a lot ^^

one of the best, if not the best series i have ever read 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dami


----------



## HaniKazmi (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm still reading through towers of midnight, although I've been very busy lately. Great series. I'd also recommend the Sword of Truth to whoever likes these books, they're very similar.


----------



## lordrand11 (Dec 1, 2010)

I love them as well I've read the Sword of Truth series also. I freaking love Terry Brooks and the Shannara series and Raymond E Feist's novels as well. I do like George R R Martin's peculiar style with always killing off his main character.


----------



## Crass (Dec 1, 2010)

I stopped reading after Winters Heart (even tho I bought the hardback edition of Crosswords Of Twlight). I've been thinking about re-reading through them all (been nearly 11 years since I got into the series) since its finally been "completed". I really love the writing style, the rich world with the immaculate detail, and all the great dialogue and character development, but WoT really is the DBZ of fantasy series, so must filler it just stretches on and on.


----------



## Gariscus (Dec 1, 2010)

The final book - A Memory of Light still has to be completed.


----------



## Crass (Dec 1, 2010)

Gariscus said:
			
		

> The final book - A Memory of Light still has to be completed.


Ooops your right! I just looked on wikipedia. The series still stretches on...


----------



## lukie (Dec 1, 2010)

Waiting for the last book too.
Started reading the series a few years back and finally caught up just a few weeks ago!
I'm glad I spent the time and Sanderson did a pretty good job carrying on though he changes the way some of them talks, the tone, choice of words. But nonetheless, it's a good read!


----------



## lordrand11 (Dec 1, 2010)

Can't wait for final book. I actually met Robert Jordan outside of his hometown back in 2002. Didn't realize it was him. The man said his name was James Rigney and I was holding one of his books in hand. He asked me if I liked the novel I was reading and i sat down and had a thorough discussion with the man. It wasn't until after we left that i realized i had been talking to the author. How sucky is that?


----------

